
Deciphering Xcode's Index - Aqua_Geek
http://spaceisdisorienting.com/deciphering-xcodes-index
======
makecheck
Unfortunately, the real question is why it’s so hard to accomplish any work in
this IDE.

I used to like making small, quick changes in Xcode. Despite Xcode’s many
quirks, prior to Xcode 8.x it was at least _possible_ to be productive when
using Xcode to edit text. Not anymore — now, if you don’t have an external
editor then you will have a serious problem. Xcode lags in ways that I cannot
seem to fix no matter how many settings I turn off. _Something_ has started
dragging the cursor in Xcode 8.x so much that it lags painfully far behind my
typing, even for really small files. It......feels......like......this......
when......trying......to......change......just......
a......few......letters...... even......on......one......line. And I really
wish that was an exaggeration. Worse, this even happens when you _delete_ a
character so you have to lag your way _back_ to fix mistakes that you made.

I knew from the moment Interface Builder was “integrated” that Xcode would
slowly grow into an unusable monolith, and I think it’s there. I simply cannot
imagine a good justification for stuffing _that much_ into one tool. It is
possible and preferable to have a series of separate tools that still support
some form of cross-communication.

